# 12 year old Zac scores BIG in South Texas



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

</DIV>I bring this news to you with overwhelming excitement.</DIV>South Texas was the bomb !!!!!!!!</DIV></DIV>Zac just completed a 13 day hunt on two ranches in South Texas. Words cannot express just how incredible this trip was.</DIV></DIV>Zac started his hunt 30 miles north of the Mexico border in South Texas. This hunt would be scheduled for 6 days & his primary goal was to get his first P&Y. We knew this hunt would be his chance to go for it. Zac was hunting with Mr. Ron Hubbard& his dad Mr.Lee Hubbard. The Hubbards buy & sale ranches all over South Texas & Zac's hunt was donated to help gain more exposure for their business. They also offer deer hunts on several different ranches. Zac's first hunt was on a 14,000 acre low fence ranch. 100% free ranging deer.</DIV></DIV>Unlike most ranches this place had never been scouted ahead of time & only had one feeder going that Ron had previously set up two weeks earlier. We arrived at the ranch late in the night.The next morning we started scouting, we made our way to the feeder by truck & saw two nice bucks & a big boar standing under it. As they ran off we were smiling & thinking of where we were going to build a blind.</DIV></DIV>That afternoon Zac & I sat at the feeder while Ron corned several roads & scouted for a big buck. To make a long story short, we had a runof bad luck. Only the hog came back that evening & he smelled usbefore Zac could get off a shot. On the other hand Ron had a bitof good luck that in the end would land Zac his best buck ever.</DIV></DIV>Ron corned several roads & then looped back at prime time to see what came to it. When Ron picked us up from our blind he was wearing a huge smile & showed us the video he took of an awesome 9 pt. he had seen.</DIV></DIV>It was dark at this time & we were tired. We made a decision to go back to the feeder the next morning & Ron would watch the same road for the big 9 pt.</DIV>Zac & I never sawa shooter that morning but Ronreturned again with that same big smile. The big 9 pt. had come out again but 200 yards down the road from the previous evening. We knew he washanging out in that area.</DIV></DIV>We then turned all our attention to building aground blind & getting Zac ready for what could be his best trophy ever.</DIV>That evening we sat in the new blind & had deer all over us. We had a very nice 10 pt. & several young bucks & does feeding at 12 yards.</DIV></DIV>







</DIV>It was a great hunt but the big 9 pt. never showed.</DIV></DIV>The next four days we sat in the same blind seeing the same deer. Plus,we were seeing somenew bucks each day. By the end of the 5th day we had seen a 12 pt.,two 10 pts., a fine 8 pt., & several other 8s, 7s & others that add up to too many to mention, butthe big 9 never showed.</DIV></DIV>The next morning would be our last hunt on that ranch & we were scheduled to leave at 12:00 noon. That night Zac had to make a decision for the next mornings hunt. Would he settle for another very nice buck or wait for the big 9 pt. that hasn't showed himself since we built the blind.</DIV></DIV>The decision was left up to Zac to make & he once again made a decision that makes me admire him for what he's about. When asked by Ron if he wanted to shoot one of the other big bucks if they showed up in the morning, he went against my better judgment & said " Mr. Ron, we know that big 9pt. is in that area & it's only a matter of time before he shows up. We have some great video of what I could have killed, I think I'm going to wait for that big 9pt. That's what hunting is all about. "</DIV></DIV>I fell asleep that night with an empty feeling in my chest. I have driven 14 hours & hunted 6 days & my son has blown his chance at getting a nice buck.</DIV></DIV>The next morning was a gift from God himself!! We got in the blind at daylight & as usual were covered up with deer. At 7:00 two new young bucks showed up & dominated the area. Around 7:30 we were watching these two young bucks feed back & forth running others off when the big 8 pt. walked in. I had that feeling like, how do I tell my son he needs to settle for this buck & I would be very happy for him to take it. After all he's still bigger than anything he's ever killed.</DIV></DIV>Aboutthe time I was going to tell Zac he needs to shoot this buck, IT HAPPENED !!!!!!!!!!</DIV></DIV>







</DIV></DIV>The 8pt. lifted his head & was staring with total alertness, focusing on the brush. I leaned forward & told Zac, " he hears another deer coming, it could be hogs " All of a sudden the 8pt. bolted & ran off, with our hearts pounding & eye's fixed on the brush, Out he comes. The big 9pt. we've been hunting all week.</DIV></DIV>The big buck ran out as if to say " This is my spot & I'm not sharing with anybody." </DIV></DIV>This happened so fast that I was in shock & I thought Zac was going to hyperventilate. It took us a minute to calm down & get ourselves together. The big buck was 17 yards with his head down broad side. As I got the camera on him Zac started up with his bow.The next few seconds would be the most intense I've ever experienced in the world of hunting.</DIV></DIV>As Zac came to full draw I held my breath & whispered, "Please make a good shot! " When Zac released I could see the Easton Tracer making it's way to the buck, with the most intense jolt of excitement I could see the arrow bury up in the perfect spot. The big buck made two big mule kicks with the arrow passing through his heart. It was time to do the funky chicken !!!!!!!!!!! The Game Was Won !!!!!!!!!!! We both freaked out for what seemed hours. </DIV></DIV>







</DIV></DIV>The big9 pt. ran 50 yards & piled up. We later noticed the 7 year old buck was blind in one eye & was sporting a 20" spread. What a buck for little Zac!!!!!!!!!! We harassed him from then on & told him the only reason he got that buck was because he was blind in one eye. Zac quickly comes back with, Yes, but his good eye was facing me.</DIV></DIV>







</DIV></DIV>This was a perfect hunt that once again taught us the importance of patience.</DIV></DIV>We moved to another ranch with Ron & Lee & it was time to play. We had two days to kill & this was Zac's opportunity to put the smack down on some other stuff.</DIV></DIV>







</DIV></DIV>We had several hours of travel & a hunt at the Melon ranch for our last 4 days. This ranch again left me speechless. Zac againheld off looking for that special buck. On his last day we decided to do some rattling for a good video hunt. Zac had already passed up about 1500 rack bucks, & I'mserious when I say that. The MelonRanch in Refugio is a family owned ranch of over 60 thousand acres. I have never seen anything like it for whitetails. Another thing that blows my mind, It'salllow fence !!!!! A major Hwy. runs through the middle of the ranch.</DIV></DIV>We made our way under some power lines & set up for rattling. To my surprise it worked, it worked really well !!!!!!!!! I mean, it blew my mind. As soon as we started with the antlers, bucks started charging in. 5 rack bucks ran in looking for the fight. With the camera rolling Zacdrew down on a big buck & finished his hunt. Another big 9 pt.</DIV></DIV>Zac had plenty of opportunities to kill bigger deer than what he shot, that's just hunting. If your going to pass up deer there's always that chance that a bigger onemay not show up. As you can see the 9 pt. he killed was just fine!!!!!! That leaves Zac with something bigger to look forward to.</DIV></DIV>







</DIV></DIV>Sorry for such a long post, but this was an incredible hunt & I enjoy sharing it with you. Zac's entire hunt was filmed in HD & will be airing soon on Direct TV. You will all have the opportunity to see this hunt unfold. I'll post theschedule when I get it.</DIV></DIV>Although these hunts were donated to Zac for his prostaffing program, this same hunt is able to be purchased for $3000. These hunts can goup to $ 35,000. I want to make note that both of Zacs deer were $3000 hunts. If you have a child that enjoys hunting, my advice to you is to make an investment in that child. Skip Disney World! Spend that 3 grand in South Texas & giveyourself a rush of a lifetime. I am not selling hunts for these ranchers but I would be happy to pass on their contact info. PM me if you would like to give them a call.</DIV></DIV>Thanks again to everyone for their interest & support you have shown in watching Zacmove forward in his program. I've said it before & I'll say it again. Zac is no better than any other child, he isjust one of the many deserving children that has been very blessed with an opportunity to live out a dream.</DIV></DIV>Dream big & go after it. If you want it bad enough, it will happen !!!!!!!</DIV>Thanks again to everyone.</DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV>


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

that is one of the coolest hunt turn outs ive ever seen!!!!

congrats little man:clap:clap:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Lord that is AWESOME!!!! great post and Pics...thanks for sharing....:letsdrink


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats, thats a super hunt, good job again.:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Chad.....I don't know what to say!!!!!! It's all been said before!!!! That was a truly amazing post brother! Tell Zac he is taking the world of hunting by storm:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown Truly amazing, and I bet Mike Scott is freaking out too!!! Great job and awesome pics!!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow. He continues to impress. 



Congrats Chad. I know you're just as happy as he is. Please tell him I said he is doing our area, youth hunters and the sport in general very proud.



I'm happy to be able to say I knew him when ...


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice!:clap:clap:clap And a PERFECT shot onthat first buck!


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Chad,



Incredible post. I can't imagine how proud you must be of him. Keep us updated so that we can see this hunt on tv. Congrats


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Incredible bucks!!!!:bowdown :clap :bowdown 

And some awesome action shots. :takephoto


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Great post. Makes me want to get rid of my Dish Network and get Direct TV just so I can see him on the show.

Congratulations!

Ed


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Who has Direct TV or what retard-friendly restaurant/bar has it?

I see a watch party in the near future.


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

Great post, and congrats on two fine bucks. It makes a dad proud to see there kids do anything well, and to have the mindset to put all their effort into something they have so much passion for, I Know it does for me anyway.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I wanna be Zac!!! :reallycrying :reallycrying :doh


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Chad do you need another son? LOL. Awesome story. Great Deer. 

That is awesome arrow placement. Nerves of steel!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice job Zac...I'm jealous!!!! I had a chance to huntat aTexas ranch when I was a teenager. It was a memory I will never forget(and I've forgotten alot!!!).


----------



## troutslayer31 (Jun 10, 2008)

Congrats:clap

That was awesome shot placement on that 9 point.


----------



## Rope21 (May 20, 2008)

AWESOMEGUYS!:clap


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Chad, GOSH, I am kicking myself for not being able to see you guys. I ended up in North Carolina longer than we anticipated. Brooke and I talked about it as soon as I got home that we missed a good opportunity to get together with some good people. I drove through Refugio the day after you left and saw over 25 deer off of hwy 77, including a huge 8pt. I'm so excited to see you guys had succefsul hunts. Hopefully you guys will be back next year and our schedules can mesh better.


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

Zac Congradulations!!!! I don't know many grown men that would have made the decision you did. You're an inspration to hunters and sportsman of all types. Keep up the good work.


----------



## aldeepdropper (Dec 14, 2008)

Great shooting Zac,remember to let the little ones walk,dead deer won't get any bigger.Kid is learning to hunt the right way.


----------



## svengali76 (Mar 21, 2008)

Good job Zac! Keep the stories coming. Can't wait to see the show.

Jason


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Awesome hunt!


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

AWESOME JOB!!!!! Congrats to everyone involved!:bowdown:clap:clap:clap


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Zac. Good work buddy


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

That sounds like an awesome trip. Congrats Zack on some nice kills. Way to go!!!!!


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Probably the most impressive hunting post , I have everseen on this forum. Nice pics and story. Congrats Zac.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I am not a hunter, but I have followed Zac's story from some time ago. Please keep posting his stories. Please keep him on this great path in his life. Zac and yourselfare a great inspiration to many people out there. You should be just as proud of yourself for raising such a great child. Keep it up.

Oh yeah, great deer. Looks like his patience paid off.


----------



## jawbreaker (Sep 29, 2008)

AWSOME!!!:clap :bowdown

Great pics!!:takephoto


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Super post that was a great story. I know you have to be an extremely proud father. I wish I could get my wife to rethink that trip to Disney this year.

Rob


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Great Post!! Nice Deer and Hogs!!! Congrats!!

So When do the Sponsorships Start?


----------



## droptine (Oct 16, 2008)

good post dad. great job zac. looking forward to seeing it on tv. not much better than being in the woods with your kids. God bless.


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

Thank you to everyone for the comments on Zacs hunt. He reads these post & your interest pushes him that much harder to do well. 

I was going over videofootage from the hunt & froze a few frames for still pics.These are some other nice bucks that we passed up during the hunt. Again, these are low fence deer. 100% free roaming!!!!!














































The photo below was taken one second before Zac's bullet hit him, the next ones just after!!!!!!



















All these photos are from a bow blind, 15 yards away.





































Look good & you can see the orange line in front of the deer, thats the arrow half way there!!!!!
































































One more goodpicture of Zac's buck while he's doing the closing for the show. Pretty good quality photo to be frozen from a video camera.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

all i have to say is Dang!!!... Mr. Cooper, Your Son is a true Sportsman, i'm sure you are extremely proud of him, :clap:clap:clap

Zac, you're the man!, keep up the good work bud!!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Chad,



Thanks for taking the time to post the story! What an awesome read! Congrats to your son!!! What a true sportsman!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Chad, you were right brother!!!! Terrific Pics:bowdown:letsdrink:bowdown I'll see ya soon!:letsdrink


----------

